# Profile Design Altair 52



## jammer (Apr 8, 2004)

Anyone have first hand knowledge of these wheels. Deciding on a set of wheels and these are a consideration of mine!


----------



## jammer (Apr 8, 2004)

*Only One other Person?*

I hate that I'm the only one to answer my own post, but here it is. I found one review on the internet and I'm going to guess since no one else has answered these aren't the wheels of choice for most.

http://thecyclingreview.blogspot.com/2010/12/profile-design-altair-full-carbon.html


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

They are new this year. I really don't think most people have had a chance to see, let alone, ride them. That being said, I would think they are generic Planet X wheels with fancy ProfileDesign decals on them.


----------



## ProfileDesign (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi folks, not here to spam, just to give you some info. We've been doing R&D for these wheels for about 2 years. We have had quite a bit of success in tris so far this season. We didn't want to jump into making wheels just to offer something. We have goals and plans for our wheels and they are not rebranded wheels. You can check out the story at the following webpage...

http://www.profile-design.com/profile-design/wheels/the-wheel-story.html

I'm here to help whenever something comes up about Profile Design. If you have any specific questions you can email me or send me a PM.


----------



## jammer (Apr 8, 2004)

*Performance Numbers*

So is PD publishing any of the study numbers or comparisons with other wheels?

I'm about to pull the trigger on a set of wheels and this could really help with my decision.


----------



## ProfileDesign (Apr 14, 2011)

We do not plan on publishing comparisons or numbers. Every company does that and some how they figure out a way to be the stiffest or the fastest or the "Best". I know you folks on the forum argue about that but there are many factors besides aerodynamics and weight. Our wheels are competitive in aerodynamics, repairable, affordable, light weight, stiff, and don't pulse under breaking. Every wheel company that I know of has failed at at least one of these factors. The Profile Design Altair wheels were designed and tested to improve the performance of the average racer/athlete, not the top 1%. 

Don't forget we have AWESOME customer service too!


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

Can you please give us some insight into the rear wheel lacing pattern choice? Why are the left spokes laced radially with the heads out?

Can you give us some more information about the custom depth flanges?

Thank you for participating here. I always like to discuss ideas with other people in the business. I've had these for the longest time and love them! They been on 3 or 4 different bikes already.










Thanks,
Eric


----------



## jammer (Apr 8, 2004)

*On the Fence*

I understand that PD is not going to play the numbers game, which is their choice. I can tell you right now I'm trying to decide between SRAM and the PD's, but have nothing online or other cyclist that have used your product. S60/S80's are slightly cheaper than the 53/80 Altair, both company's stand behind their product from what I've been told by local bike stores.

I know several bikers that have good things to say about the SRAM wheels other than they are heavier than the ZIPPS, but what isn't in this price range. Your produce is $300-400 more than theirs, why should I lean your way?


----------



## jaydilinger (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey folks. I make it a point to stay off the computer on the weekends. I spend enough time in front of the screen during the week so I'm on my phone right now. I'll give a response about spokes and hubs on Monday. I can't do too much speculation on the S60s. Quality of materials is a big determination of price. When I'm at my computer I can give a more thorough answer.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

jammer said:


> I S60/S80's are slightly cheaper than the 53/80 Altair, both company's stand behind their product from what I've been told by local bike stores.
> 
> Your produce is $300-400 more than theirs, why should I lean your way?


Are you comparing the SRAMs with aluminum brake track to the all carbon Profiles or the semi carbon version? Are you saying that the semi carbon wheelset is $300-400 more than SRAMs offering? Somehow I think you may be comparing to the all carbon offering which, of course, is apples to oranges. Not sure...


----------



## jammer (Apr 8, 2004)

*Correction*

Mimason, I was comparing apples to oranges. The full carbons are approx. $400 more and the carbon Aluminum are $200 higher. I'm waiting to hear how jaydilinger weighs in on these, but one of those wheelsets will be on my bike tonight for my ride.

Let you know what I think tomorrow. I know it will be only one ride but I can still give feedback.


----------



## ProfileDesign (Apr 14, 2011)

Ergott I'm glad to see you are happy with your cage. A great example of the longevity of our product. Jammer I understand there is not much feedback on our wheels. We have only released them to the market a couple of weeks ago. A sales guy at your local bike shop can consider your specific needs much better than I can so I would recommend taking what they say into consideration. I looked at the specs of the S60 wheelset. They have a lower spoke count and are 100 grams heavier (weaker and heavier). They also look, from the Sram website, to have proprietary spokes (not so convenient repair).
Our core consumers are people looking to get the best product for the money. I'm sure this is what you are doing. A lot of times this is confused with getting the cheapest product possible. Good luck in your choice and let us know what you decide.


----------



## Mackers (Dec 29, 2009)

jammer said:


> I hate that I'm the only one to answer my own post, but here it is. I found one review on the internet and I'm going to guess since no one else has answered these aren't the wheels of choice for most.
> 
> http://thecyclingreview.blogspot.com/2010/12/profile-design-altair-full-carbon.html


But surely that review is a joke? 

"The hoop and hubs are made by Eastern, good choice. And DT Swiss of course making the Sapim spokes"

Not to mention the other nonsense he spouts.....


----------



## jammer (Apr 8, 2004)

Went with the Profile Design Altair 52's. Rode for the first time tonight on them and liked what I felt. These are about 50g lighter than my Mavic K's Elites, but they felt much lighter. 

Putting on the new rubber, Race Pro3, was no easy tasks with these rims. I'll post more as I get more miles on these.


----------



## ProfileDesign (Apr 14, 2011)

Very cool jammer. We are looking forward to your assessment.

Ergott the spokes being laced on the inside of the hub rather than outside has to do with durability. Spokes laced outside of the flange have to pulled over top of the flange. As the rim gets deeper it puts more stress on the flange and the spoke. 

The custom depth flange is we came up with to optimize weight, stiffness, durability and ride quality.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

ProfileDesign said:


> Very cool jammer. We are looking forward to your assessment.
> 
> Ergott the spokes being laced on the inside of the hub rather than outside has to do with durability. Spokes laced outside of the flange have to pulled over top of the flange. As the rim gets deeper it puts more stress on the flange and the spoke.
> 
> The custom depth flange is we came up with to optimize weight, stiffness, durability and ride quality.


Thanks. Could you share the center to center of the left and right flanges?

-Eric


----------



## jammer (Apr 8, 2004)

Here is an update on these wheels if anyone is interested. After a little over 400 miles on these I've had not one problem, still true as the first day. 

I have noticed while climbing about a 7% grade a noise from the rear that I never noticed on my K's. Have not climbed that steep of grade since but have not noticed any noise or other issues.

Like the original post says they seem to spin up well and I do notice less side wind problems than the K's. Will do my first TT on them in a couple of days so I'm curious how that will go. Winds around here have been close to 15-20 mph everyday since I've purchased these.


----------



## ProfileDesign (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for the update jammer. Noises are definitely hard to diagnose. They don't always come from the places you think. Good luck in your TT!


----------



## jammer (Apr 8, 2004)

*Final Update*

Just thought that I'd update the community one last time so that maybe someone else having to make this decision might have some information.

I used this wheel most of the riding reason, racing and training. I put over 2500 miles on them with out any issues. Wheels are still true as they were the day I purchased them. My racing weight most of the season as around 178lb. 

I won't claim any special powers these wheels game me or my ride, but they did seem a bit faster than my Mavic Equipe or my Rolf Vector Comps. 

Would I make the same choice over again if I had too? Yes, unless I could get a good deal on some SRAM60's. 

Stopping has never been an issue and since I live in Iowa I can't comment on braking during a long decent. These do handle the wind better than my Mavic K's Equipe. They handled many of rough roads and train tracks. A few where I was very worried I'd just destroyed my investment. After ride inspection never showed any issues. I even had a pinch flat once and there were no marks on the rim.


----------

